# 8dio emails gone wild!



## Fever Phoenix

Anybody else getting 8dio emails by the minute? I got eight today already, thanking me for a purchase I did not make (well I did, like years ago) with the info that I got a 10% discount code for the next purchase..

Seems like something glitchy in the mailing system, @8Dio News ?

Been trying to contact them via Email, chat is not online atm.


----------



## Henu

Yes, got the same as well and replied them that something's wrong.


----------



## Markrs

Fever Phoenix said:


> Anybody else getting 8dio emails by the minute? I got eight today already, thanking me for a purchase I did not make (well I did, like years ago) with the info that I got a 10% discount code for the next purchase..
> 
> Seems like something glitchy in the mailing system, @8Dio News ?
> 
> Been trying to contact them via Email, chat is not online atm.


Not had any extra emails, just the one about the solo bass clarinet


----------



## decredis

Yep, about ten emails from them all saying thanks for buying the wrenchenspiel (I bought it more than a year ago) and we're currently processing your purchase and here's a discount code.


----------



## doctoremmet

No extra mails here, but then again I never bought the wrenchenspiel. Waiting for more Century Winds 

@8Dio News


----------



## mikeh-375

I got one trying to sell me a bass clarinet that has 'arcs'. I took that to mean arco, I sure hope it means something else and I'm just stupid.


----------



## widescreen

No mail besides the bass clarinet. But hey, a Wrenchenspiel as a gift for beloved customers like me sending all their money to the West Coast would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Bluemount Score

"Thanks for buying Free Angels" for me lol, like 10 Mails


----------



## Grizzlymv

decredis said:


> Yep, about ten emails from them all saying thanks for buying the wrenchenspiel (I bought it more than a year ago) and we're currently processing your purchase and here's a discount code.


same here for something I bought few years ago. then I logged on their web site to check my purchase history and nothing new was added. 

Sounds like an update was made to the procurement systems or its notification scheme which went through all the previous purchase request and sent out that email while it shouldn't. Had similar issue with a ticketing systems in IT few years ago where it started spamming the users with old request close few years ago. We had to turn off the notification while the applies and then turn it back on.


----------



## el-bo

I got about eight, also. They were for 'Ambient Guitar', which I believe was the first library I bought from them...for $8...a couple of years ago


----------



## Fever Phoenix

Allright, thanks for the feedbacks! Pretty sure they are aware of it by now.


----------



## anjwilson

mikeh-375 said:


> I got one trying to sell me a bass clarinet that has 'arcs'. I took that to mean arco, I sure hope it means something else and I'm just stupid.


Oddly, I didn't get the bass clarinet announcement, but I did get 3 messages from support about a previous purchase. I'm pretty sure they mean dynamic arcs, i.e. recorded dynamic swells.


----------



## Technostica

"Blah, blah, blah .....

For a 10% Discount Code on your next 8Dio Purchase please use: xxxxxx
Voucher will expire by the end of the month."

Doesn't work so my crack team of lawyers are on the case.
I only had the 3 emails though!


----------



## Mike Fox

Not nearly as exciting as Girls Gone Wild.


----------



## RogiervG

received 3 mails, with the exact code, for the exact product i purchased in 2018! (yes 2018)
eMailed them about it.. no response yet.


----------



## Vonk

6 emails thanking me for Century Brass try pack and offering 10% off next purchase. Does that mean I can get 60% off?.


----------



## Leslie Fuller

Me too! 6 emails in the space of 10 minutes, thanking me with a discount code and for purchasing the Free Angels library, which was back in December 2019.  Emailed support to advise.


----------



## Robert_G

Lol....I got 5 emails, but the code they sent doesn't work.


----------



## Michel Simons

And once again I feel left out...


----------



## LudovicVDP

Got those as well... For a purchase I made long ago...


----------



## Toecutter

Received multiple emails and reported my discontent and disappointment that not a single one of those emails included a discount code for the Century Bundle... throw me a bone here @8Dio News bring that sweet 65% 8VP discount back


----------



## Mike Greene

We had something similar happen with Realitone, when we mass imported previous sales from our previous system into the new system, so that everyone's accounts would be complete. The new system thought these were all new sales, so it automatically sent emails to everybody.

We got a ton of complaints, including from a number of people who thought these emails meant we had charged their cards again. What a mess and a very stressful few days. 8dio is about 50 times bigger than Realitone, so I can only imagine the quantity of emails they're getting.


----------



## Fever Phoenix

8Dio support has replied very fast, probably to you as well. These are old confirmation mails that are being resent. Nobody is being charged and they are on it.


----------



## AudioLoco

Had the same "email attack", checked what is going on with them and they were very gracious in apologizing for the glitch. I guess these things can happen.


----------



## I like music

At one point I thought I had 4x Lacrimosa libraries. I was really excited to have a 400 person choir, but then they told me that's not how it works ...


----------



## mk-oh-one

Fever Phoenix said:


> Anybody else getting 8dio emails by the minute? I got eight today already, thanking me for a purchase I did not make (well I did, like years ago) with the info that I got a 10% discount code for the next purchase..
> 
> Seems like something glitchy in the mailing system, @8Dio News ?
> 
> Been trying to contact them via Email, chat is not online atm.


Apparently it's due to some error on one of their servers. It was a bit alarming. I even phoned my bank.


----------



## Technostica

I replied to their glitch email 66 times; once per trombone. 
It's what Troels would have wanted.


----------



## doctoremmet

Their email server was sending a batch of messages that was “years in the making” and it was sending them “very nimble” with a “huge variety” of recipients.


----------



## RogiervG

Technostica said:


> I replied to their glitch email 66 times; once per trombone.
> It's what Troels would have wanted.


i fear a perm ban on your account, i guess that is what you want.


----------



## Technostica

RogiervG said:


> i fear a perm ban on your account, i guess that is what you want.


It was a joke dude! 
I didn't give it a second thought as I assumed it was a glitch and it didn't cross my mind to contact them.


----------



## 8Dio News

Toecutter said:


> Received multiple emails and reported my discontent and disappointment that not a single one of those emails included a discount code for the Century Bundle... throw me a bone here @8Dio News bring that sweet 65% 8VP discount back


All customer information is secure. No one was charged and no information was leaked. This was an internal error that caused a glitch in our email system when we performed our system update on Monday. We should have everything fixed within the next 24 hours. We will be sending out a discount code to our customers to show our appreciation once everything is fixed


----------



## 8Dio News

Fever Phoenix said:


> Anybody else getting 8dio emails by the minute? I got eight today already, thanking me for a purchase I did not make (well I did, like years ago) with the info that I got a 10% discount code for the next purchase..
> 
> Seems like something glitchy in the mailing system, @8Dio News ?
> 
> Been trying to contact them via Email, chat is not online atm.


If you contacted support, you probably heard back already, but the error was an internal glitch caused by a system update we performed on Monday. No information was leaked and no one was charged. We will be sending out an email with a discount code to show our appreciation for our customers once everything is resolved


----------



## Fever Phoenix

8Dio News said:


> If you contacted support, you probably heard back already, but the error was an internal glitch caused by a system update we performed on Monday. No information was leaked and no one was charged. We will be sending out an email with a discount code to show our appreciation for our customers once everything is resolved


Yeah, your support was answering super fast. Hope all is well with you and thanks for checking in on us on VI-C as well!


----------



## SchnookyPants

Maybe I'll add all the 10%'s together and see if they owe ME anything.


----------



## 8Dio News

doctoremmet said:


> No extra mails here, but then again I never bought the wrenchenspiel. Waiting for more Century Winds
> 
> @8Dio News


Me too! Lol. Troels has mentioned before that we don't have plans to expand Century Woodwinds beyond our recent Century Ostinato Woodwinds release. However, we do listen to our customer feedback and if enough people ask and we feel there is a need for a complete Century Woodwinds library, we will probably make one


----------



## 8Dio News

anjwilson said:


> Oddly, I didn't get the bass clarinet announcement, but I did get 3 messages from support about a previous purchase. I'm pretty sure they mean dynamic arcs, i.e. recorded dynamic swells.


Our Warm Studio Woodwinds Solo Bass Clarinet is out now! We delayed all the social media release information, etc while we are fixing the internal glitch that caused the issues with the emails yesterday.


----------



## 8Dio News

Fever Phoenix said:


> Yeah, your support was answering super fast. Hope all is well with you and thanks for checking in on us on VI-C as well!


All is well. Our Customer experience is everything to us!


----------



## Toecutter

8Dio News said:


> All customer information is secure. No one was charged and no information was leaked. This was an internal error that caused a glitch in our email system when we performed our system update on Monday. We should have everything fixed within the next 24 hours. We will be sending out a discount code to our customers to show our appreciation once everything is fixed


It's alright, your support was excellent as usual and answered quickly. I do hope you have the Century Bundle on sale soon tho!


----------



## Robert_G

8Dio News said:


> Me too! Lol. Troels has mentioned before that we don't have plans to expand Century Woodwinds beyond our recent Century Ostinato Woodwinds release. However, we do listen to our customer feedback and if enough people ask and we feel there is a need for a complete Century Woodwinds library, we will probably make one


Last time I checked, Strings and Brass do NOT complete an orchestra. I can't believe Century Woodwinds is even something you guys are discussing whether or not it is needed. You did the strings....you did the brass....you need to do the woodwinds. It's a no brainer.


----------



## mk-oh-one

Technostica said:


> I replied to their glitch email 66 times; once per trombone.
> It's what Troels would have wanted.


I hope that's a joke?


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

8Dio News said:


> Troels has mentioned before that we don't have plans to expand Century Woodwinds beyond our recent Century Ostinato Woodwinds release


I cannot believe I am reading this...
I would never have purchased Ostinato Winds if I had known this

Ths leaves me rather sour, I am not going to lie. How on earth is Brass and Strings an Orchestra?
What a shame...


----------



## Technostica

mk-oh-one said:


> I hope that's a joke?


Of course, I'm not a philistine. Surely everyone knows that 76 is the magic number when it comes to trombones, not 66!


----------



## Toecutter

8Dio News said:


> if enough people ask and we feel there is a need for a complete Century Woodwinds library, we will probably make one


It's a yea from me  I honestly can't have enough woodwinds, will probably add a few of the new warm solo instruments to the bundler when the Century strings/brass/artisan bundles get discounted.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> I cannot believe I am reading this...
> I would never have purchased Ostinato Winds if I had known this
> 
> Ths leaves me rather sour, I am not going to lie. How on earth is Brass and Strings an Orchestra?
> What a shame...


Well that finally pushes me towards hitting buy on ssw before the 40% is up. Anyone know of it mixes well with century stuff?


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

8Dio News said:


> Troels has mentioned before that we don't have plans to expand Century Woodwinds beyond our recent Century Ostinato Woodwinds release


And please let me know when Troels is meant to have mentioned this, because having seen almost all walkthroughs I have not once heard him say this

So if enough people want one, we might get one next year/two years from now

Sorry, I am really disappointed
I know plenty of people who were understanding *Century Series* would mean Woodwinds as well

But this does not surprise me
The Series and collections in the series do not follow a single naming convention, they have different product art that does not match up, so there is something about all this that rings 'mashed together to look like one Series'

I also would not have bought any of the Century Series knowing it would not be completed as an Orchestra! Regretting not buying the SSO Professional Series now


----------



## doctoremmet

8Dio News said:


> Troels has mentioned before that we don't have plans to expand Century Woodwinds beyond our recent Century Ostinato Woodwinds release.


No he hasn’t. He has always said Ostinato would be the FIRST in line when it comes to Century Woodwind releases. So he always silently implied since this was the first release, more releases would follow.

I have to say this is a MAJOR BUMMER. It may make sense from a business POV, and I’ll let Troels and 8Dio be the judge of that, but it does make me wonder what to do with my $200 staccato and marcato a2 samples, safe in the knowledge I will never be able to use those in a (future) setting where I can also actually compose longs and sustains with the same instruments / players / recorded in the same room.

I have to say, this does not make sense at all and I regret spending money on what now appears to be a “broken” and “incomplete” offering...






8dio Century Woodwinds?


Hopefully the real Century Woodwinds follow this month so I can complete with some little things in sale right now and use the bigger bundler (30%). I could have done it right now if I waited with buying Anthology, which I grabbed in March. Who could then assume that they would still be on sale...




vi-control.net


----------



## doctoremmet

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> I cannot believe I am reading this...
> I would never have purchased Ostinato Winds if I had known this
> 
> Ths leaves me rather sour, I am not going to lie. How on earth is Brass and Strings an Orchestra?
> What a shame...


+1


----------



## doctoremmet




----------



## doctoremmet

I will shut up about this now. After all, there are more important things in life than playable woodwind recordings. But, here’s a timeline:





Thread title April 2020 ^





^ Troels’ reaction on thread title
Note the TBA remarks, implying clearly more Woodwinds releases in the Century Series





^ today’s statement suggesting Troels and 8Dio supposedly have always been clear that Ostinato Woodwinds are basically “it”

Yeah. No.

So @8Dio News and @Troels Folmann - I would appreciate you just offering us faithful 8Dio customers a bit more clarity. Will there or won’t there be a Century Woodwinds - much in the same vein as Century Brass? Id est: ensembles, soloists, multiple (artisan) instruments, longs, arcs, legatos. If so, are these actual plans? Or are these merely concepts that may or may not see a followup / a release in the coming year, depending on how you fare with SoundPaint and other endeavours that take up resources? I ask this as a fan and in the most polite, respectful, non-entitled and non-demanding possible way. ❤️


----------



## Toecutter

doctoremmet said:


> I will shut up about this now. After all, there are more important things in life than playable woodwind recordings. But, here’s a timeline:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thread title April 2020 ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Troels’ reaction on thread title
> Note the TBA remarks, implying clearly more Woodwinds releases in the Century Series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ today’s statement suggesting Troels and 8Dio supposedly have always been clear that Ostinato Woodwinds are basically “it”
> 
> Yeah. No.
> 
> So @8Dio News and @Troels Folmann - I would appreciate you just offering us faithful 8Dio customers a bit more clarity. Will there or won’t there be a Century Woodwinds - much in the same vein as Century Brass? Id est: ensembles, soloists, multiple (artisan) instruments, longs, arcs, legatos. If so, are these actual plans? Or are these merely concepts that may or may not see a followup / a release in the coming year, depending on how you fare with SoundPaint and other endeavours that take up resources? I ask this as a fan and in the most polite, respectful, non-entitled and non-demanding possible way. ❤️


Yep I followed the Woodwinds discussion and remember Troels giving a very clear roadmap... didn't dig the old messages but there you have it, good one Dobby! FF to 8dio news message, it sounded to me that their plans have changed somewhere between Oct 2020 and now... Covid? Anyway just want to make sure Troels knows there is still a huge (yuuuuge) interest in Century Woodwinds. Doesn't make much sense to have an incomplete orchestra. I was always under the impression that TBA 1 = Ensembles and TBA 2 = Soloists.


----------



## doctoremmet

Someone poor the man a Scotch 

Fra børn og fulde folk skal man høre sandheden


----------



## Toecutter

doctoremmet said:


> Someone poor the man a Scotch
> 
> Fra børn og fulde folk skal man høre sandheden


Vi skåler for vore venner
og dem som vi kender
og dem som vi ikke kender
dem skåler vi med. Skål!


----------



## doctoremmet

Proost vriend! Denen, Nederlanders, Californiërs. Over één ding zijn we het allemaal wel eens: muziek verbroedert en 8Dio maakt verdomd goede muziekinstrumenten.

Skål ven! Danskere, hollænderne, californiere. Vi kan alle være enige om én ting: musik bringer folk sammen og 8Dio gør forbandede gode musikinstrumenter.


----------



## doctoremmet




----------

